# Teamviewer Host Service wird immer beendet



## GeilerGelber31 (10. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Auf meinem Home Server habe ich Teamviewer Host 11 installiert. Der Server läuft mit Windows Server 2016. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich nach einem Reboot nicht über Teamviewer auf meinen Server komme, da der Service immer gestoppt wird. Ich habe aber den Service auf automatisch gestellt und ihm gesagt er soll neu gestartet werden, falls er abstürzt. Trotzdem wird er immerwieder gestoppt. Ich muss mich also über RDP mit meinem Server verbinden und den Service manuell starten. Allerdings brauche ich Teamviewer um auch von außerhalb meines Netzwerks darauf zugreifen zu können. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen warum der Service immer wieder gestoppt wird und wie ich das beheben kann?

Gruß,

GeilerGelber31


----------



## theoturtle (10. November 2016)

Vielleicht liegt es daran:

Welche Betriebssysteme werden unterstützt? 					TeamViewer unterstützt folgende Betriebssysteme:
*Windows (benötigt IE 8.0 oder neuer)*


Windows 10 / 8.1 / 8 / 7 / Vista / XP
Windows 2000 / Millennium Edition / NT (Service Pack 6a, mindestens IE 5.5) / 98*
Windows Server 2012R2 / 2012 / 2008R2 / 2008 / 2003 / 2000*
Windows Home Server / Home Server 2011

Quelle: 
TeamViewer Support - Hilfe bei Fragen zu Lizenzierung und Technik

Windows Server 2016 wird wohl (noch) nicht offiziell unterstützt. Möglicherweise ändert sich das mit TV12. Ist zur Zeit in der Beta soweit ich weiss.

Tut mir leid dass ich da nicht wirklich helfen kann. 

Eventuell wäre ein Autorun-Script à la

net start teamviever

eine möglichkeit ?

das ganze dann über die Aufgabenplanung als Benutzer "NT-Authority\System" mit Trigger  "Bei Start" einstellen.

Wenn der Dienst startet falls du ihn manuell aktivierst sollte das gehen. als weitere Trigger dann "Aufgabe alle 30 minuten ausführen" oder sowas rein, falls der Dienst dann nicht gestartet ist weil er mal wieder abschmiert hilft ggf. auch das als Notlösung.

Bin über Rückmeldungen dankbar.

Grüße, Turtle.


----------



## GeilerGelber31 (10. November 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Liegt wahrscheinlich wirklich daran, dass es offiziell noch nicht unterstützt wird. 

Bei mir werden zwei Services gestoppt. Teamviewer und der MapsBroker-Service. Dieser wird zwar trotzdem wieder beendet wenn ich ihn manuell, allerdings hatte dies bis jetzt noch keine negativen auswirkungen.

Ich habe deinen Lösungsvorschlag umgesetzt indem ich mit Hilfe eines Batch-Skripts den Teamviewer beim startup starte. Hat super funktioniert!!! 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß,

GeilerGelber31


----------



## theoturtle (10. November 2016)

Freut mich dass ich mal helfen konnte.


----------

